# saxon cross hotel, Feb 2008



## bungle666 (Feb 20, 2008)

visited with havoc and thenewmendoza!!

after a dissapointing evening mooching round the cheshire countryside it was decided to do this hotel, entry was easy, and it was (despite first apperances) relatively untouched wich was suprising given the fact it was WIDE open!!!

anyhow pics!!
































always make time for a pint while exploring, its for winners!!




















thenewmendozaclaus 





all in all, a good end to a dissapointing night!!


bungle


----------



## carlito (Feb 20, 2008)

VERY nice chaps!


----------



## King Al (Feb 20, 2008)

Great pics guys can't beleve you went all the way to the north pole AND met santa! I am impressed


----------



## smileysal (Feb 20, 2008)

That looks like an excellent explore. Really like the bar area and the seating. very nice. Like the santa pic, jeez, you travelled a long way lmao.

Any ideas on when it closed? or why for that matter?

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## havoc (Feb 20, 2008)

smileysal said:


> That looks like an excellent explore. Really like the bar area and the seating. very nice. Like the santa pic, jeez, you travelled a long way lmao.
> 
> Any ideas on when it closed? or why for that matter?
> 
> ...



Think it closed cause it just wasnt getting the business?, it closed at most 2 months ago, we went in december when it was still open and asked for a peek, but management wasnt having any of it, so we just told them we would be back when they closed lol.

Certain sections you would think are still in use, although the left chalet block looks like its been empty for years?????????


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 20, 2008)

Was an interesting end to what should have been a great night, finding the Santa outfit was the icing on the cake, you know how much I like to dress up in old clothes found lying around!!

Post the conversation you and Bungle had as I approached in the the xmas outfit. Was lol.

TnM


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 22, 2008)

That's brilliant to find the place so untouched. Now we know where to stay overnight if having a meet in the area! 
Looks like you had a good time...like the bar pic of you guys. Mind you, with decor like that, I'm not surprised it went out of business...ewwwwwww!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report, looks in better nick than most hotels I've ever stayed at!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 1, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> looks in better nick than most hotels I've ever stayed at!



Was thinking the same myself. LOL


----------



## charley161 (Dec 11, 2008)

Visited there recently, you wouldn't believe how bad condition it is in now, its quite sad that it got so vandalised in such a short space of time, but still an intresting place.


----------



## mortaldecay (Dec 13, 2008)

I visited with Richmonkey recently to get some night shots of the place. The condition of the place really has declined over the past half a year. The pikey invasion didn't help much.


----------



## charley161 (Mar 11, 2009)

I <3 Saxon Cross!! Tis my home from home! =]


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 11, 2009)

God it looks like it went out of business yesterday.


----------



## charley161 (Mar 11, 2009)

If only it still looked as good, if we had found it early we could of protected it =] and then used it as a hotel for hippies =] with seperate tents inside every room.... just as a thought


----------



## KrYptiX (Jun 12, 2009)

Drive past this place every day - can unfortunately report that its in a real bad way and has been badly destroyed by vandals. Can't see it lasting much longer anymore. For anyone that doesnt know its just off the M6 J17.


----------



## mal33bb (Jun 12, 2009)

*Horrible taste Hotel*

Who ever picked the Decor needs treating for 1980's fashion crimes chinzy tat Gold Medal Award ...


----------

